
House Bill Targets ‘Burner’ Phones After Paris, Brussels Terrorist Attacks - masonhensley
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/bill-burner-phones/
======
jakeogh
Power want to require us to carry their chips. Registering the chips to
individuals is an obvious step along the way to an InternetID (because ya
know, the terrorists use wifi too).

